# Subscribed thread issues



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

For the past several days, I have found that I am either NOT getting email notifications on subscribed threads...OR, they are coming into my inbox very late...as in, I have already seen that message in the thread, and there are several newer comments after it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

I changed up your notifications to daily for now to see if the emails will show up to test the issue out. 
When was the last time you received a notification?

~ LL, community support.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I still receive them, its just sporadic and out of time. I am also getting some showing multiple posts in a thread, is that what a daily is? I see other people mentioning they are also having the same problem.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, I just got an email notification this morning for this subscribed thread. Please note this is the original post, and the date.

Tired of us being friends
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...3210-tired-us-being-friends.html#post11494474
Posted by: Hawaii50
On: 01-12-2015 11:06 PM


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed reply. We've been having slight issues with our email system but are you still having notification issues?

~ LL, community support


----------

